# Smoking ban in Spain



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Does any one have the correct and up to date on the proposed smoking ban in Spain.

Last night a friend came back from our local bar where he had been told by the owner that there was to be a total ban on smoking in Spain starting the second of January next year.

I have searched the net but so far I can not find anything definite, only that the ban has been proposed, and is supposed to be in place this year.

Hope it will be in force soon, then we will be able to enjoy nights out with out my wife ending up in hospital.

Bryan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

thesnail said:


> .
> Last night a friend came back from our local bar where he had been told by the owner that there was to be a total ban on smoking in Spain starting the second of January next year.


Hurrah ! Good news. Thanks.

Now if someone would just work on the Austrians - ?

G


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

This is a fact Jan 2 2011 although my friendly bar owner has not yet been officially informed (manana) 

Something else to get sorted is that most if not all sleeping soldiers are illegal .The maximum height should be 60mm so every time I hear the thud and the cups move I think why dont they get on and alter them and create employment. They must be wearing out the suspension on goverment and police vehicles as well as ours


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes that is true, no smoking in ANY indoor premises. That is to include ALL bars and restaurants. I think the bar owners have to enforce this in their premises or risk a heavy fine. Roll on.

Sooty


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I can just imagine how well this news will go down in the bars in Benidorm :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sooty10 said:


> Yes that is true, no smoking in ANY indoor premises. That is to include ALL bars and restaurants. I think the bar owners have to enforce this in their premises or risk a heavy fine. Roll on


Wow - that's go down well with the Spanish populace. 

BTW, if you'd like to cut & paste *Benalmádena* into your "location" field in your profile, that'll make it 100% correct. 

(Just trying to help....).

Dougie.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i go to tennerife every year and it might be different but depending on bar size i was informed that they could opt out if below a certain number of seats, and of couse all terrace areas are/will always be a smoking zone. thankfully some area will still be civilised.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

thesnail said:


> Does any one have the correct and up to date on the proposed smoking ban in Spain.
> 
> Last night a friend came back from our local bar where he had been told by the owner that there was to be a total ban on smoking in Spain starting the second of January next year.
> 
> ...


Between now and then can you not find a non smoking bar in the area, we can and do....... there are as many non smoking bars/restaurants etc in Spain as there are the other kind. Try being a little more like the Spanish, live and let live...compromise, it is after all their country. !!!!

PS: The ban on smoking in public indoor areas becomes law at midnight 1 Jan 2011 and unlike now, the bar owners/clients have no right of veto.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Gillian McKeith gets everywhere.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry. I find the phrase "live and let live" and "smoking " just do not go together.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I was reading an article on this a few weeks ago while in Benidorm. It seem's the last attempt at the ban had so many loopholes that it all just fell apart.
Now they have tightened it all up and it starts again on 2nd January 2011. They even decided against the 1st so it didn't give any confusion for new years celebrations ! I also read it may include outdoor areas like parks !!!!

Bring it on, I cant wait.. My wife is a smoker but can be sensible around others but some are like walking chimneys..!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

@bryandh

do you think it will be strictly implemented?
in my limited experieance of spain i dont think it will be.

regards karlb


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am a non smoker, living with a smoker.

I thought the Spanish system was civilised.

Either an establishment was non smoking or it allowed smoking due to being under a minimum size or having adequate and separate facilities for smokers non smokers and they had to have a sign on the door showing which they were, giving total consumer choice.

I do not approve of smoking, I have never smoked, I am fully aware of the health risks, but I do not have the fascism of the convert or proselytiser and I also recognise how much income tobacco duty brings in during these straightened times


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

grouch said:


> Sorry. I find the phrase "live and let live" and "smoking " just do not go together.


Then check out "compromise" in your Collins Dictionary.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

karlb said:


> @bryandh
> 
> do you think it will be strictly implemented?
> in my limited experieance of spain i dont think it will be.
> ...


In the previous "smoking ban" implementation was lackadasical at best and dependant upon somebody complaining and then action might have been taken, usually limited to the bar owner suggesting that the offender smoke outside.

This time around the Government in Madrid have issued fairly stringent instructions to implement the ban, but, (and there is always a but) implementation will be in the hands of the Policia Local who are controlled by the Town Hall who are elected by those they wish to ban etc etc etc. Time will tell.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

grouch said:


> Sorry. I find the phrase "live and let live" and "smoking " just do not go together.


Are you a poet, if so I entirely agree,if not I guess you beleive in the" scientific" evidence of AGW.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

With the latest figures on deaths caused by passive smoking, I do not think compromise is a sensible idea.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

grouch said:


> With the latest figures on deaths caused by passive smoking, I do not think compromise is a sensible idea.


pedestrians get killed.....is that called passive driving?


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

grouch said:


> With the latest figures on deaths caused by passive smoking, I do not think compromise is a sensible idea.


Horror statistics are available for just about everything we eat, drink, wear wash with/wash in etc., but life goes but compromise is ALWAYS an option....do not expose yourself to the "dangers", in your case find a no smoking area.

BTW I was a smoker for 40 years until 2003 when, I guess, I saw the light, made a choice and stopped smoking, but I am happy to live and let live (or die)..... disgusting habit if you ask me !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*my reasons for wanting the ban*

Thought it would start another verbal war, but just before we came to Spain I sat in my doctors office and had the news that my chest xray had come back showing abnormalities which could be lung cancer.

Thankfully after a lung biopsy I was given a clear bill of health.

My wife on the other hand suffers from asthma which seems to be very susceptible to cigarette smoke, which has led to her being hospitalised on several occasions.

So no I'm not against anybody smoking just want the option of not joining them in their habit.

Bryan (ex smoker twenty five years ago )


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

grouch said:


> With the latest figures on deaths caused by passive smoking, I do not think compromise is a sensible idea.


May I suggest some reading for the long Winter nights sir
Velvet Glove Iron Fist
A History of Anti-Smoking

by Christopher Snowdon

Unless of course you avoid the bottom of your garden to ensure that you will not be mugged by the fairys.


----------

